# Enve Stem Durability?



## danridesbikes (Sep 10, 2009)

hi, im after reviews or advice regarding the enve stem

http://www.envecomposites.com/stems.aspx

ive seen it on eliflaps lynksey,

some websites say this is a road stem

how is the durability? any reviews?

would like to buy this and couple with enve carbon riser

thanks


----------



## jordanrosenbach3 (Jan 6, 2007)

I have the 70mm version., except mine has the old "EDGE" logo instead. The store i bought it from said road only but I've seen plenty of all mountain bikes (nomad, mojo hd) running them at shows and such with them. Durability has been great, as far as flex goes, its hard to feel any due to the length, but im sure the longer versions are pretty stiff.


----------



## dipan (Feb 21, 2004)

Any others using this stem?


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

I'm using the 100mm stem on a 100mm FS bike with the 700mm wide flat bar and I'm 200 pounds. No flex and no problems. You will likely need some carbon paste to make it grip the steer tube if the steer tube is smooth. If it is a bead blasted textured surface on the steer tube you'd be fine.


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Get a Syntace F109 stem. It's lighter, a lot cheaper and bomb-proof.


----------



## dipan (Feb 21, 2004)

sfer1 said:


> Get a Syntace F109 stem. It's lighter, a lot cheaper and bomb-proof.


Does that mean you have ridden with one?


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

With a Syntace F109? Yes, for over a year.

*Enve*
Price: 278.95 USD + shipping
Weight: 120g (100mm)
2 year warranty

*Syntace F109*
Price: 83,95 € (120 USD) + 19.95 € (28.50 USD) shipping on Bike24
Weight: 113 g (100mm)
10 year warranty

Plus, I seriously doubt that Enve stem would survive the VR-3 "The Red Monster" that Syntace uses to test its products.


----------



## OuterNational (Apr 7, 2007)




----------



## dipan (Feb 21, 2004)

I meant the ENVE stem. I am also impressed by the Syntace stem, don't get me wrong, but I was looking for something a little different as I have been using a Syntace also for almost a year. The new stem would be for an all mountain build.

Syntace in use on my CC bike:


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

My 100mm ENVE stem weighed in at 118gms.


----------

